# Door panels



## FH68 (Apr 30, 2021)

Getting around to replacing door carpet inserts. At some time the panels have been replaced. My question is for the lower attachment, is a stainless screw driven through the carpet and visible. I believe the answer is yes by I’d like to hear it from experience.
Thanks to all as usual.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, the screws are installed through the carpet.
The screws have a counter sunk washer head simular to these;


----------



## FH68 (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks, got it done today. I hate when people leave out, or use incorrect hardware.


----------

